# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Трибуна для Русланы 83...

## Руслана 83

У Вас все наиграно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Руслана 83

Севдеповский подход. Срочно меняйте  концепцию подачи. Уходите от стиля "КАПУСНИК" на дворе скоро 2014 год. Перестаньте нафталинить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Руслана 83

Изучение нейроленгвистического програмирования Вам бы очень помоголо развивать идею Вашего сайта. Пока отдает дешевизной. Перестаньте играть роли наивных добрячков!!!!!!!!!!! И неправильно залазить в душу!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Руслана 83*, а Вы сейчас с кем разговаривали? :Blink:

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> Руслана 83, а Вы сейчас с кем разговаривали?


Да, Алин, я тоже вообще ничего не поняла :Meeting:

----------


## YLKE

> Да, Алин, я тоже вообще ничего не поняла


скажи это похоже на стиль Жала :Blink:

----------


## Джина

> Пока отдает дешевизной


а по-моему безграмотностью, т.к. програмирование нейрол*И*нгвистическое

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> скажи это похоже на стиль Жала


Ты думаешь, что оно уже клонируется? :Taunt:

----------


## PAN

Дамы не реагируйте... Это троллинг... Через десять минут все удалю..

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У Вас все наиграно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Руслана, почему "у Вас"? Разве Вы за 2,5 года так и не стали нашей  форумчанкой???!!! Кто Вам в этом помешал и кто виноват?  :Meeting:  




> Севдеповский подход. Срочно меняйте концепцию подачи. Уходите от стиля "КАПУСНИК" на дворе скоро 2014 год. Перестаньте нафталинить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Прекрасное предложение! Почему бы не начать с себя и не показать конкретный пример! Да такой, чтобы все ахнули, срочно захотели поменять "концепцию подачи" и записаться к Вам в ученики!  :Smile3: 




> Перестаньте играть роли наивных добрячков!!!!!!!!!!! И неправильно залазить в душу!!!!!!!!!!!!


Сейчас Вы правильно показали, как нужно "залазить в душу"!  :Taunt:   С разбегу, с наскоку, с немытыми ногами!  :Girl Blum2: 




> Дамы не реагируйте... Это троллинг... Через десять минут все удалю..


Ну вот!!! Только обрадуешься свежей крови! А енто оказывается троллинг...  :Vah:   А где-же тогда ДУША?!!!

----------


## PAN

> Ну вот!!! Только обрадуешься свежей крови!


Ну тогда давай не в модерскую перенесем, а к Тане Курочке - в Инкубатор, на перевоспитание... :Grin:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Ну тогда давай не в модерскую перенесем, а к Тане Курочке - в Инкубатор, на перевоспитание...


Паш, хорошее предложение!!!  :Ok: 
Может, Руслана действительно обижена на кого-то!  :Meeting:  Ведь зарегистрирована давно, есть друзья на форуме, но что-то не так... Сидела, молчала, пыхтела, копила в себе злость и наконец-то взорвалась, начав вдруг всем указывать "срочно меняйте", "перестаньте нафталинить", "уходите от стиля", "перестаньте играть роли наивных добрячков"! 

Танюша - замечательный психоаналитик и лекарь любых душ! Пусть займётся!  :Ok: 

*Руслана 83*, не переживай, всё будет хорошо!  :Grin:

----------


## PAN

Таня, принимай...)))

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Капец!!! вы тут трибун наставили!!! :Taunt: 




> Руслана 83, не переживай, всё будет хорошо!


У меня уже от вашего юмора истерика!  :Rofl:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Перестаньте играть роли наивных добрячков!


*Руслана 83*, по Вашей же просьбе так и делаем! Перестаём быть добренькими! Испытываем на Вас!  :Girl Blum2:  Вы нам только намекните, может, мы слишком мягко с Вами?! Так мы ещё могём!  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Судя по месту жительства Русланы


Харьков... или окрестности...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня уже от вашего юмора истерика!


Марусь, это хорошо!!!  :Tender: 

_"Смех есть весёлость ума, улыбка — весёлость сердца." (Братья Гонкур)_

Так что, ржём, братцы, ржём!!!  :Taunt:  Всем хорошего настроения!!! 

[IMG]http://*********net/4011182m.jpg[/IMG]

P.S.: Очень хочется надеяться, что и *Руслана 83* воспримет всё с юмором, не обидится и сделает соответствующие выводы!  :Victory:

----------


## YLKE

Сегодня удачный день  :Yahoo: я вижу, что в конкурентной борьбе троллинга я побеждаю. Требую персональную трибуну[IMG]http://s7.******info/4597d30abadcb9abdcd52287e5214af3.gif[/IMG]

----------


## elen-ka20

Светик,тебе мало трибуны! Те,кто тебя знает ,думаю, согласятся  ты достойна колонного зала и я готова тебя читать и слушать круглые сутки..а ещё и  рукоплескать в первых рядах !!!!!

----------

